# Remove the battery cover to install a battery grip?



## kevinkt (Dec 4, 2011)

Do I have to remove the battery cover on my camera to install a battery grip? Seems weird that I have to do this.

And secondly if I do have to remove it, how do I do it?


----------



## Patrice (Dec 4, 2011)

Depends which camera you are talking about.

On my D200's I had to remove the cover since part of the grip went into the battery compartment where the contacts were. On my D700 I don't have to since the electrical contacts are on the camera's bottom plate.


----------



## MLeeK (Dec 4, 2011)

Yep. You probably have to remove it on your camera. At the hinge of the door there will be a spring or a little lever that covers a spring mechanism. Slide it and the cover pops off. Be sure to put in a safe place.


----------



## ISO (Dec 4, 2011)

Mine just slides off, and there is a compartment in the actual grip to put the cover in so you don't lose it.


----------



## Tee (Dec 4, 2011)

Not on mine (D700).  However, there is a rubber cover next to the battery that comes off and the connection thing-a-majigs are there.  It locks by screwing onto the tripod mounting hole.


----------



## o hey tyler (Dec 4, 2011)

You had to when I had a Canon T1i, as well as with my Canon 5D. Seems pretty normal to me.


----------



## Daf (Dec 5, 2011)

With my D40 I did have to remove the battery door. The grip had a slot you could store it in. With my D7000 you do not have to remove the battery door. The disadvantage with the D7000 grip (MB-D11) is that you have to remove the grip to change the body battery. A little weird but that's okay.


----------



## Dao (Dec 5, 2011)

It really depends on your camera.  I am sure the manual shipped with the camera covers it.

For mine, I remove the door and slide it in the slot on the battery grip.


----------



## KmH (Dec 5, 2011)

Yep. On many cameras the battery door just snaps on and off and grips have a place to store the door, or any other part that needs to be removed for the grip to work, like the D300/D300s/D700.


----------



## Destin (Dec 5, 2011)

KmH said:


> Yep. On many cameras the battery door just snaps on and off and grips have a place to store the door, or any other part that needs to be removed for the grip to work, like the D300/D300s/D700.



On most (I'd say all, but I can't guarantee that) Nikon dslr's you simply hold the battery cover at a 35 degree angle and pull it out. Super easy. It feels like it's going to break, but it won't. I know for a fact this is how the D40, D80, and D90 are because I've physically done it on those three cameras.


----------

